# The Worlds Greatest Fighter Has Been Fooling Everyone



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Here He is expertly applying the very hard to do omoplata for BLACKBELT MAGAZINE, now only an expert in submissions could do these types of moves, hence the name "BLACKBELT MAGAZINE"






Here is a Judo move that even gene lebelle would be jealous of.





Here he is displaying an advanced "K-1 level" striking technique. No wonder he has never been outstruck and domintated anderson on the feet





Here he is displaying a BlackBelt Level sidecontrol technique






Here he is showing his World Renowned and Feared G'N'P





These videos show that Chael threw that fight against silva, there is no way a man who is doing instructional videos for a BlackBelt Magazine could possibly be caught by a triangle and the whole "PED" thing is just fabricated by the UFC to make anderson silva look good. think about it, Anderson not only remains "humble"(uhh saying that about silva makes me sick!) amidst a barrage of insults from sonnen but he then comes back from the brink of defeat to win. which restores "some" peoples respect for him, but that isn't enough, they then come out and say chael was cheating which means that not only did anderson show the "heart of a champion" but he did it against a "roider" so of course that makes people forget about the Dance-gate fiasco and that is what the UFC needed.


Discuss.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I Want To Believe!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you implying that a black belt cannot possibly be submitted with a triangle choke?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Please tell me this is a joke?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Did steroids teach him this? Or did he just do that so he could be SOMEWHAT on Silvas level?

I am confused


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Seriously man, your argument is ridiculous, Chael Sonnen is a very good fighter and was mere minutes away from defeating the champion and arguably (although it is getting hard to) the pound for pound best fighter in the world,(assuming it wasnt fixed).

Chael is at that level where althuogh he may be primarily a ground and pound specialist, he needs to be strong in all areas, and clearly he can do so. Chaels sub D is weak as is his chin and that was what let the fight with Anderson slip away from him, not some UFO sighting conspiracy theory.

we should all remember how good Anderson Silva really is, instead of questioning him in his wins, why not critique his victims in there losses. Just Sayin' :wink01:


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

shit i really hope he makes a vid on defending triangle chokes, i heard hes top notch in that aspect


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

The one thing I noticed that Chael seems to talk alot about is how "painful" getting hit is...how fighter X hits it, it hurts so bad.

It seems to me he needs to train his pain threshold, as it's painfully obvious Chael walked into the triangle because of Anderson's elbows. Ther are fighters who are warriors and would have just ate those shots and maintained their position instead of shrinking from them and then losing sight of their enemy because they are stinging from pain. 

All it would have taken was 2 of holding position and he would have won the title. His pain threshold is not Brock level, but a lot of guys would not have lost their attention because of some pain.

And [email protected]'s K-1 level striking.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

My sarcasm meter is goingthrough the roof.

I did like those videos though. Solid technique.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

well, I'll be..


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

His comedy routines making fun of BJJ is just smack talk - that's it. No doubt he's grappled and knows a quite a bit about submissions and has grappled in the camps (i.e. Extreme Couture) he's been in - unfortunately, no one likes him and no one want them in their camp.

His bread and butter is explosive takedowns to lay-n-pray. He spent a the majority of the fight dishing out pillows and defending subs. Late was getting hit from the bottom, he stopped attacking and covered up, Silva grabbed his arm and got his leg over quick - game over.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

@Guy
Theres no way the UFC have the power to throw a fight and fabricate PED accusations. Thats the kind of shit that would shut down your whole organization!

However, if we are talking conspiracies...
Sonnen knew full well he had taken substances that would get him banned. He knew if he had won the belt, and then all the PED stuff came to light, it would have caused a monumental shit-storm. Dana would have likely exploded. So, he did what he said he was going to do: Beat up Anderson Silva. Then in the 5th round he got conveniently sloppy and got caught. If I'm to believe anything, its that Sonnen let himself get caught to avoid said shit-storm. By doing it in the 5th, he at least proved he could beat Silva and thus backing up his pre-fight claims.



However, in all likelyhood, he got a bit tired and lost his concentration for a second.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

guy incognito said:


>


Somehow I have missed the news. When did Chael cancel his Republican party membership?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> Somehow I have missed the news. When did Chael cancel his Republican party membership?


Its ok. He has an industrial strength, republican endorsed, super anti-gay cup on.

Demonstrated by THE republican demi-god... Bush:










Plus, he coats himself in...










... every 12 minutes.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

All Chael every said was, that he doesn't train Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. He never said that he doesn't train any other art of submission grappling. 

It's just, that BJJ must be better then Catch-Wrestling or whatever he does.. 

Prove is on his record!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no comment on this thread


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Lets not begin a conspiracy theory that Chael was set up by the UFC. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> All Chael every said was, that he doesn't train Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. He never said that he doesn't train any other art of submission grappling.
> 
> It's just, *that BJJ must be better then Catch-Wrestling* or whatever he does..
> 
> Prove is on his record!


Barnett,Hughes and Sakuraba disagree


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MMA specialist said:


> Seriously man, your argument is ridiculous, Chael Sonnen is a very good fighter and was mere minutes away from defeating the champion and arguably (although it is getting hard to) the pound for pound best fighter in the world,(assuming it wasnt fixed).
> 
> Chael is at that level where althuogh he may be primarily a ground and pound specialist, he needs to be strong in all areas, and clearly he can do so. Chaels sub D is weak as is his chin and that was what let the fight with Anderson slip away from him, not some UFO sighting conspiracy theory.
> 
> we should all remember how good Anderson Silva really is, instead of questioning him in his wins, why not critique his victims in there losses. Just Sayin' :wink01:


 Chael has a weak chin? I guess that's why he's never been knocked out in around 40 pro fights? That's also why Silva couldn't finish him despite rocking him twice?

Chael has a very underrated jaw.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL at the serious replies.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Barnett,Hughes and Sakuraba disagree


Haha you tried to be smart^^ but you miserably failed! 

First of Barnett is a BJJ Fighter! Infact a Black Belt who won No-Gi Tournaments.

Hughes and Sakuraba both got submitted by BJJ fighters!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

So this week Jorge Rivera rickrolled me and I saw Cheal Demonstrate how to do Omo plata. What's next ? Bj will come in Shape at 123 ?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha you tried to be smart^^ but you miserably failed!
> 
> First of Barnett is a BJJ Fighter! Infact a Black Belt who won No-Gi Tournaments.
> 
> Hughes and Sakuraba both got submitted by BJJ fighters!


you fail, barnett is a catch wrestler and both hughes and sakuraba have subbed(technical subbed) BJJ fighters, the only BJJ fighter to sub sak is mayhem when sak is at the end of his career and yes submission defense is not hughes' biggest strength but subbing a very well accomplished BJJ grappler in almeida is no easy task.



Guymay said:


> So this week Jorge river rickrolled me and I saw Cheal Demonstrate how to do Omo plata. What's next ? Bj will come in Shape at 123 ?


you forgot that okami is learning to trash talk from chael(unless you haven't seen it)


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> you fail, barnett is a catch wrestler and both hughes and sakuraba have subbed(technical subbed) BJJ fighters, the only BJJ fighter to sub sak is mayhem when sak is at the end of his career and yes submission defense is not hughes' biggest strength but subbing a very well accomplished BJJ grappler in almeida is no easy task.


So Barnett's BJJ history and Black Belt are fake I suppose lol^^

It's easy to submit any Black Belt if you nearly KO'd him before that. Hughes submission over Almeida proved nothing in that aspect.

And yes Sakuraba got submitted by Miller who isn't even a BJJ Black Belt without any significant BJJ history.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this thread for real?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

H-Deep said:


> Is this thread for real?


I mean, it exists and stuff, but no...it's not "for real."


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> So Barnett's BJJ history and Black Belt are fake I suppose lol^^
> 
> It's easy to submit any Black Belt if you nearly KO'd him before that. Hughes submission over Almeida proved nothing in that aspect.
> 
> And yes Sakuraba got submitted by Miller who isn't even a BJJ Black Belt without any significant BJJ history.


fail once again.

Hughes' knockdown of almeida wasn't even close to knocking him out.

you do know that miller has been training BJJ for years and never came close to being subbed by jacare and shields, in fact he would have finished shields by RNC had it not been at the end of the RD.

As for Barnett

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=news.detail&gid=218660

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catch_wrestling

http://www.articlealley.com/article_935178_23.html

http://www.budovideos.com/shop/customer/product.php?productid=27071


http://gladmag.com/home/columns/39-columns/94-barnettcatch


> At the recent Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu No-Gi World Championships, for example, with divisions for virtually every age group and every weight class, the only “catch wrestler” who showed up was, you guessed it, Josh Barnett. With no jiu-jitsu training at all, he entered the hardest division, the Black Belt Adult Super Heavy, and proceeded to win it all, becoming a BJJ world champion.
> 
> “I just wanted to see how I would do,” Barnett said afterwards. “What good is it to learn techniques if you don’t use them against top opponents? I fought these jiu-jitsu guys before in ADCC 1999 in Abu Dhabi and I just wanted to see how I would do now.”


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Barnett might have a black belt in Jiu Jitsu, but Guy Incognito is correct, he's a submission/catch wrestler, not a Jiu Jitsu fighter, same with Sakuraba. The fact Sakuraba's Catch Wrestling is being dismissed by Bobby due to the fact he got submitted by Mayhem is pretty funny TBH. He's submitted Renzo Gracie, Royler Gracie, Vernon White, Carlos Newton, Rampage Jackson, Kevin Randleman and Ikuhisa Minowa, that's a damn impressive resume considering Catch Wrestling is supposedly inferior to Gracie Jiu Jitsu.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Barnett might have a black belt in Jiu Jitsu, but Guy Incognito is correct, he's a submission/catch wrestler, not a Jiu Jitsu fighter, same with Sakuraba. The fact Sakuraba's Catch Wrestling is being dismissed by Bobby due to the fact he got submitted by Mayhem is pretty funny TBH. He's submitted Renzo Gracie, Royler Gracie, Vernon White, Carlos Newton, Rampage Jackson, Kevin Randleman and Ikuhisa Minowa, that's a damn impressive resume considering Catch Wrestling is supposedly inferior to Gracie Jiu Jitsu.


I am not on one side of the argument or another, but I would also like to mention that Mayhem is a self-admitted catch wrestler, who subbed Sakuraba, another catch wrestler. 

I don't see why BJJ enters that convo, then again, I don't see how I did either


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I came into this thread expecting it to be about Rob Emerson.


----------



## RossCrispin (Aug 4, 2010)

If only he had slurred speech, he'd be the younger Sylvester Stallone..


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I love this thread. I have nothing to contribute to the hilarity other than "I love this thread."


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> These videos show that Chael threw that fight against silva, there is no way a man who is doing instructional videos for a BlackBelt Magazine could possibly be caught by a triangle and the whole "PED" thing is just fabricated by the UFC to make anderson silva look good. think about it, Anderson not only remains "humble"(uhh saying that about silva makes me sick!) amidst a barrage of insults from sonnen but he then comes back from the brink of defeat to win. which restores "some" peoples respect for him, but that isn't enough, they then come out and say chael was cheating which means that not only did anderson show the "heart of a champion" but he did it against a "roider" so of course that makes people forget about the Dance-gate fiasco and that is what the UFC needed.
> 
> 
> Discuss.



Doing instructional videos and implementing in a real UFC Match are 2 completely different things..

Your post basically answers your own conspiracy question.. all you have to do is read your own post.. lol

You're so envious of Anderson Silva, because your a fat dude at home who gets his rocks off by watching others do things on TV, rather than getting off your fatass and doing something about it... it's always easier to blame others .. 

Your conspiracy theory is so ridiculous.. Chael Sonnen and the UFC had it all planned out to have Chael give up at the last minute ? becaue both Chael and the UFC feel pity for Anderson Silva ? You're as pathetic as the trolls that come on here claiming Boxing is the #1 form of MMA .. lol

Lastly.. now it's Anderson's fault that Chael got caught cheating with PEDs ? 

Come on dude.. you usually post some really great/up-to-date posts.. but this one is really not well thought out ..


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> Doing instructional videos and implementing in a real UFC Match are 2 completely different things..
> 
> Your post basically answers your own conspiracy question.. all you have to do is read your own post.. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I think your theory is absolutely crazy. Why would they do such a thing? Nice videos though.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> fail once again.
> 
> Hughes' knockdown of almeida wasn't even close to knocking him out.
> 
> ...


Nothing more to say here, you win :thumbsup:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

lol

Now a video tutorial for PED´s please!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

If you want a PED tutorial, but just can't wait for Chael's to be released. Then I'd recommend giving this lovely documentary a watch...






Don't take steroids kids!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

cool vid, I'm not sure about the conspiracy theory, but cool vids nonetheless.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> Doing instructional videos and implementing in a real UFC Match are 2 completely different things..
> 
> Your post basically answers your own conspiracy question.. all you have to do is read your own post.. lol
> 
> ...



After i've had time to wake up and drink some coffee.. i now see that i was a bit harsh and the personal insults were unnecessary .. for that.. sorry bro .. 

But im just sick of people finding ridiculous theories/excuses to put down 'The Spider' . . the man is the most well-rounded fighter, brings excitement when he fights, does not leg hump, and has paid his dues in MMA .. but yet.. these haters nitpick when there are other fighters who are 1-dimensional and put me to sleep when they fight.. 

Anderson Silva is an asset to MMA .. and most fighters in the UFC would be glad to have just 10% of his skill set .. but because they don't and are unable to learn.. they keep drinking the 'haterade' .. 

The man is in his early 30's.. has been fighting professinally since his 20's .. is in tip-top shape, still fighting at a high level, and takes his craft seriously ... 

How anyone can admire Chael Sonnen, who has half his foot in the 'Political' Door, does nothing for MMA but show the circus side, sets a bad example for kids by cheating with PEDs, a fairly new MMA fighter but yet acts like he invented MMA .. 

This is where i have a problem ..


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> After i've had time to wake up and drink some coffee.. i now see that i was a bit harsh and the personal insults were unnecessary .. for that.. sorry bro ..
> 
> But im just sick of people finding ridiculous theories/excuses to put down 'The Spider' . . the man is the most well-rounded fighter, brings excitement when he fights, does not leg hump, and has paid his dues in MMA .. but yet.. these haters nitpick when there are other fighters who are 1-dimensional and put me to sleep when they fight..
> 
> ...


Why have a problem friend? If you feel that way about Mr Anderson then nothing should deter you from that. Ive met people in my life that dislike the Dalai Lama for god sake. You can't win. Embrace the hate. It will never make sense. Learn to laugh at it.

Personally, nothing brightens up my day than reading infuriating ( lies ) stuff about my favourite fighters from people ( idiots ) who have an opinion ( arsehole for a mouth ).


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> After i've had time to wake up and drink some coffee.. i now see that i was a bit harsh and the personal insults were unnecessary .. for that.. sorry bro ..
> 
> But im just sick of people finding ridiculous theories/excuses to put down 'The Spider' . . the man is the most well-rounded fighter, brings excitement when he fights, does not leg hump, and has paid his dues in MMA .. but yet.. these haters nitpick when there are other fighters who are 1-dimensional and put me to sleep when they fight..
> 
> ...


I ask myself as well sometimes how this World still works..


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> These videos show that Chael threw that fight against silva, there is no way a man who is doing instructional videos for a BlackBelt Magazine could possibly be caught by a triangle and the whole "PED" thing is just fabricated by the UFC to make anderson silva look good.


It's something completely different to show and explain techniques in relaxed circumstances (most dilligent kids with a couple of years in martial arts training should be able to do so) and applying these techniques in a fight. Sonnen is doing instructional videos for BlackBelt Magazine because he is a (widely noticed) top fighter, not because he is the best technician.

If there was anything "fixed" in that fight I could imagine it was Anderson Silva waiting for so long to fight back and finish his opponent. After his last "embarassing/boring" fights Dana White might have said to him that if he didn't put up a nice show for the fans he would be cut from the UFC (actually he did at least say that he would be cut if he fought again in that embarassing way), so Silva let himself beat up for almost 25 minutes to raise the tension only to win "surprisingly" in the last seconds. I'm not sure with that and I wouldn't bet on it, but I could imagine it.



astrallite said:


> The one thing I noticed that Chael seems to talk alot about is how "painful" getting hit is...how fighter X hits it, it hurts so bad.
> 
> It seems to me he needs to train his pain threshold, as it's painfully obvious Chael walked into the triangle because of Anderson's elbows. Ther are fighters who are warriors and would have just ate those shots and maintained their position instead of shrinking from them and then losing sight of their enemy because they are stinging from pain.
> 
> All it would have taken was 2 of holding position and he would have won the title. His pain threshold is not Brock level, but a lot of guys would not have lost their attention because of some pain.


Actually he did not that bad. You may be able to train your pain threshold, but you can hardly train your chin/capacity of taking damage to the head. Have you not seen how he looked like after the fight¿ Silva's elbow shots were quite serious. Sonnen got caught in that triangle, because he got tired after 25 minutes of GnP . When you get tired you lose concentration and Silva did almost no attacks from his back the whole time, so it was hard for Sonnen to keep up the tension of expecting Silva to do action.



RudeBoySes said:


> How anyone can admire Chael Sonnen,[...]


Most of the viewers have no martial arts background themselves and watch MMA events because of the entertainment factor and not to analyse the fighters' skills. And Sonnen is probably a better showman than other fighters whose skills might be more sound.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> Here He is expertly applying the very hard to do omoplata for BLACKBELT MAGAZINE, now only an expert in submissions could do these types of moves, hence the name "BLACKBELT MAGAZINE"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This might be the the stupidest post I have ever seen on this forum.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't believe that people can't see the sarcasm in the first post...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Most of the viewers have no martial arts background themselves and watch MMA events because of the entertainment factor and not to analyse the fighters' skills. And Sonnen is probably a better showman than other fighters whose skills might be more sound.


This is SO TRUE!!! + rep


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> If you want a PED tutorial, but just can't wait for Chael's to be released. Then I'd recommend giving this lovely documentary a watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jesus christ how hell could someone do that to themselves.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

That guy, Greg Valentino isn't on roids, he injects synthol oil into the muscles. His deformed bulge isn't muscle, it's synthol oil and it was injecting too much synthol oil that made his biceps explode. Here are some other examples of people on "SYNTHOL" not roids.













































Steroids "CAN" make you look superhuman, but not deformed like these synthol injecting idiots.

This is what roids produce, maybe still freaky to you, but not B-rated horror show freaky.











Greg Valentino has been a joke in the bodybuilding community for years.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

lol

And to anyone taking this thread seriously I only have one thing to tell you: Welcome to teh internetz


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

MMA specialist said:


> Seriously man, your argument is ridiculous, Chael Sonnen is a very good fighter and was mere minutes away from defeating the champion and arguably (although it is getting hard to) the pound for pound best fighter in the world,(assuming it wasnt fixed).
> 
> Chael is at that level where althuogh he may be primarily a ground and pound specialist, he needs to be strong in all areas, and clearly he can do so. Chaels sub D is weak as is his chin and that was what let the fight with Anderson slip away from him, not some UFO sighting conspiracy theory.
> 
> we should all remember how good Anderson Silva really is, instead of questioning him in his wins, why not critique his victims in there losses. Just Sayin' :wink01:



Don't worry, this is a joke topic.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

VolcomX311 said:


> That guy, Greg Valentino isn't on roids, he injects synthol oil into the muscles. His deformed bulge isn't muscle, it's synthol oil and it was injecting too much synthol oil that made his biceps explode. Here are some other examples of people on "SYNTHOL" not roids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those guys are cool.

Not only are they down with making themselves look like complete freaks of nature...but they can't even wipe their own asses. Solid.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I said god damn. This thread has evolved from silly/fun conspiracies/speculation... to something far far more ridiculous. I love it. I also feel a bit sick.

This thread's gonna be winning some votes in the end of year awards!!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


>


Pass me the synthol! Who wouldn't want to look like this?^^^:thumb02:


>


This guy looks like he's saying "So I was really drunk last night and I don't remember what happened, but how the hell do I get rid of this shit?".


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Evo said:


> lol
> 
> And to anyone taking this thread seriously I only have one thing to tell you: Welcome to teh internetz


:thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, in all honesty, he is a MMA fighter afterall.
And MMA also includes BJJ,
Even though he doesn't like BJJ and doesn't use it in his fights, i am convinced he practiced basic BJJ techniques, like does displayed in those vids. 
But showing those techniques in videos like those, means almost nothing, when you don't use them in a fight.
Because, at the end of the day that's all that counts: putting it all together in a fight.
Chael and others won't go for techniques like this on 99% of the situations, mainly because they don't need to. That doesn't mean it can't happen in a fight, but chances are slim.
They just don't feel comfortable and quite possibly confident, in doing these techniques in a fight. It doesn't feel natural to them.
The same with other fighters:: Brock's striking looks good in sparring, not so in a fight. Maia the same. I am convinced Rumble can grapple in in training, but when he's in a fight he doesn't know how to avoid the ground. Matt Serra praising Dan HArdy's ground game...his huge improvements, before the GSP fight - and GSP tooled him for 20+ minutes.

I will go even further and say: if i'll train for 6 months BJJ, then i am absolutely 100% convinced i could shoot some "how to do it" basic BJJ techniques with a friend of mine the same way Chael did. And so could a lot of you guys on this forum also. 
I have no doubt about that.

But putting these stuff together in a fight?!
That's another story.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> That guy, Greg Valentino isn't on roids, he injects synthol oil into the muscles. His deformed bulge isn't muscle, it's synthol oil and it was injecting too much synthol oil that made his biceps explode. Here are some other examples of people on "SYNTHOL" not roids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would one mess up his body like that. :confused03:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Why would one mess up his body like that. :confused03:


Mental problem.
Some really think it looks good! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

limba said:


> Mental problem.
> Some really think it looks good! :thumbsdown:


yep. like chicks who think being anorexic looks good


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Guys who syntol themselves into deformity remind me of girls who get ZZZZ size implants. After a certain point it starts to become a circus sideshow.

Let me introduce you guys to "Synthol Boy." Notice how his "pecs" look like breasts.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Love the way he's injected a good few ml into the peaks of his shoulders to get the pyramid effect. It's a very natural look he's got going there. Looks ridiculous from the back, not sure how anyone can seriously think they look good like that. As for his 'pecs', they're just hilarious.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Chael Sonnen didn't take roids so he could beat Anderson Silva. He took them so he wouldn't just murder Anderson in the ring. See, Chael is such a stong, deadly and elite fighter that steroids work the opposite way on him.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Guys who syntol themselves into deformity remind me of girls who get ZZZZ size implants. After a certain point it starts to become a circus sideshow.
> 
> Let me introduce you guys to "Synthol Boy." Notice how his "pecs" look like breasts.


Wow! this guy is a certified Grade A loser. I mean, he has breasts. Who could possibly think that looks good?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

When you inject synthol does it even make the muscles work correctly?

Good God. Why the HELL would anyone do that? Doesn't even look SOMEWHAT natural like steroids...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

PanKrato said:


> Don't worry, this is a joke topic.


This thread is the definition of a troll thread. Which is a shame because most can tell Guy Incognito has some decently intelligent things to say, but then he starts topics like this that are designed to instigate silly arguments.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> When you inject synthol does it even make the muscles work correctly?
> 
> Good God. Why the HELL would anyone do that? Doesn't even look SOMEWHAT natural like steroids...


Apparently it is used i small amounts among "real" bodybuilders before a competition to balance up a muscle that's lagging behind. And once something like that exists, there will always be guys that don't know when to stop. Btw, I found a picture of what Greg Valentino looked like _before_ he fell in love with synthol:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> When you inject synthol does it even make the muscles work correctly?
> 
> Good God. Why the HELL would anyone do that? Doesn't even look SOMEWHAT natural like steroids...


No. It's not actual muscle hypertrophy, which means you won't have any of the added mechanical benefits of having large and dense muscle cross-sections and added motor units. It's like puttig balloons under your shirt to look big, except its more like putting the balloon underneath your skin. The synthol oil is a very temporary thing and has to be done frequently, liken to how a balloon will only stay inflated for so long before it needs more air pumped into it.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Good God. Why the HELL would anyone do that? Doesn't even look SOMEWHAT natural like steroids...


That's what I'm asking myself, too. I guess it's the same weird (mis)perception as with silicone implants for women which in 90% of the cases can be identified on first glance as being fake and unnatural. 

Maybe it's more some sort of body art like piercings and tattoos or so...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> Apparently it is used i small amounts among "real" bodybuilders before a competition to balance up a muscle that's lagging behind. And once something like that exists, there will always be guys that don't know when to stop. Btw, I found a picture of what Greg Valentino looked like _before_ he fell in love with synthol:


Damn, nice find of pre-synthol Greg Valentino, he actually looked great.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> That's what I'm asking myself, too. I guess it's the same weird (mis)perception as with silicone implants for women which in 90% of the cases can be identified on first glance as being fake and unnatural.
> 
> Maybe it's more some sort of body art like piercings and tattoos or so...


It's certainly one form of outcry for attention. The comedian Carrot Top uses synthol too. He doesn't "abuse" it, but you can still tell the difference between real muscle and synthol muscle.


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

I would be stoaked to learn anything from Chael Sonnen. Anyone currently relevant in the UFC for that matter.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Lol never trust a cheat.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Enjoyed the videos thanks.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

so this synthol used in the wrong places or dosis can lead up to this. But would it give me legal pot like on tv hmm..


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I came into this thread expecting it to be about Rob Emerson.


Dude! I laughed so hard when I saw this! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

